# Betta and an African Dwarf Frog negotiations...



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Betta personalities vary, but in general they are solitary and territorial predators and no, they don't like to share. Some are fairly docile while others will not allow a living creature in their tank.

I would separate these two. Perhaps give the betta a 5 gallon tank of his own, and add another frog as company for the first one. You could add otos to the frog tank.

Frogs have very poor eyesight and are slow feeders who prefer bloodworms although many can learn to eat the bites. For this reason they're better off in a species tank as they cannot compete with most fish. They can also be harassed and bitten by a betta and they are defenseless.

I would not put any neons in here. They're poor companions for bettas since they may nip their fins, or be stalked and attacked themselves as their colours mimic the colours of the bettas themselves.


----------



## capesquad (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for your reply. Put the Betta in another tank? Sigh....

this is quickly becoming the most expensive fish i ever had (and i keep reef tanks!) My son brought the Betta home in a cup. I felt guilty looking at this gorgeous tropical fish in a small bowl with no heater or space to speak of (my son had put him in a half gallon 'Betta Bowl'. 
Two days of watching the Betta basically tread water and I ended up getting him the 12 gallon Eclipse tank. Got kind of excited at the prospect of setting up the tank- as I said, I have kept salt aquariums for years, but i've NEVER had a fresh water planted tank. I'm really enjoying it!!-- but i'm kind of loathe to pick up ANOTHER fish tank for this guy. (i will, if i have too...) i'm just frustrated. I read on several fish sites that male Bettas would do okay with mild mannered community fish-dwarf frogs were mentioned in more than one article as good companions for them. Oh well... the frog IS eating and i did see him swim to the top a few times this afternoon- so i'll give it another day or two and then i'll take your advice.
Stupid fish. : ) (i'm kidding)

thanks again! elizabeth


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> this is quickly becoming the most expensive fish i ever had


Yeah, I know!:hihi: I got a betta from Walmart for $2.69 and he's ended up costing me over 100$ in tank, filter, heater, plants, bloodworms etc etc. But I can really say he's worth it! He's so tame and interactive I can pet him....I keep mine in a 5 gal. You might check Craigslist for a cheap used tank.

Lots of sites give bad info on bettas. Many can live with corys and other bottomfeeders and sometimes with fish like rasboras. Mine won't even tolerate a snail. Another betta of mine was so docile he never even flared. You just never know what they'll do. They might do fine with a tankmate for awhile, then decide one day they now hate it.

Because of temperament, feeding habits and those long trailing fins that tempt even fish who don't usually nip, they really do better on their own. They also get bloated very easily if they overeat, and since they're so greedy this can happen quickly if you're feeding other fish in the tank.

I feed my betta 3 - 4 Hikari BioGold Betta pellets in the a.m. then around 4 - 5 small bloodworms at night.

Here's my betta all flared and ready to evict the little nerite snail in the foreground.:icon_lol: (He even flares at me!)


----------

